# heat lamp plus UV lighting



## charles_316 (Jul 6, 2004)

i just bought a couple baby turtles yesterday and have them in a 10g tank setup with basking spots and a heating lamp

the store has told me i probably do not need a heater because the lamp will heat up the water plus my house is always ~ 24C

i want to also get UV lights but the fixture i have only supports up to 25 watts max and the store bulbs are 26 watts .. is this ok to use if it is rated 1watt above max?


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

you can use a 26watt light in a 25 watt fixture it just increases or decreases the life of the bulb i believe. i used a 13 watt uv bulb on my turles in a 60 watt fixture and it worked great and shinned like the sun. uv lights need to be replaced every so often anyways so it shouldnt be a problem. the light will very likely warm the water up as well just keep a eye on the water temp with a decent thermometer.


----------



## charles_316 (Jul 6, 2004)

what is the recommended range of temp? i see many different recommendations online


----------

